# Displacement on Demand........???



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Does Displacement on Demand cause uneven engine wear ?

I am no expert but in theroy i think it would.


On a personal side note this is my 100 thread/post!!!arty:


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

It wouldn't damage the engine at all. They designed the engines that have that option to run safely and efficiently, or else the public wouldn't have them. GTOs don't have that anyways, so why do you ask?


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

wish we did.


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, we just got finished with a trip down to North Carolina (about a 310 mile trip to where we went) and we had to fill up again before we got there. If we did have the displacement, it'd be nice, but I say it's worth it in a way because the GTO's so much fun to drive. It's my every day amusement park ride.


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

My Daily Driver Is A Gp Gxp With Dod (enough Letters?)

The Dod Is Not Even Slightly Perceptible. No Lag, No Stumble And I Get Close To 30mpg On The Hiway.

When I Hit The Gas, It Takes Off Instantly Like A Rocket. I Am Sure All Of Gm's V-8 Equipped Cars Will Get It Eventually.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I wish we could convert our goats to DOD wondering if in the future someone will do it.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I wish we could convert our goats to DOD wondering if in the future someone will do it.


Doubtful, given they're not making them anymore!

I have no idea what's involved in the programming or engine setup for DOD, but my guess is the LS2 won't have it. They're putting these engines in Vette's and GTO's. People that normally buy these cars are more concerned with performance than economy.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 09 GTO is slated to have DOD;

Power for the next GTO is expected to be provided by a new 400HP 6.2L GEN IV DOD V8 (L92)


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i get good gas mileage i think , i drove to my parents home which i 640 miles away and only had to fill up once in the middle and thats at 100 + mph:confused


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I could of swore that the Ls2 had DOD in other vehicles Vette or CTS-V ?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LS2 does not have DOD in the C6 or the CTS-V. No plans for it in 2007 either. 2008 is when the new LS3 should be available. It will have DOD and 6.2 liters with 450-475 hp. From what I have heard the Z06 will get a new engine also that will be called the LS9. It will have around 600 hp and there will be a supercharged version with even more power. 

To answer the question, no DOD doesn't cause un-even engine wear. The computer alternates periodically which cylinders are deactivated to maintain an efficient operating temperature.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> LS2 does not have DOD in the C6 or the CTS-V. No plans for it in 2007 either. 2008 is when the new LS3 should be available. It will have DOD and 6.2 liters with 450-475 hp. From what I have heard the Z06 will get a new engine also that will be called the LS9. It will have around 600 hp and there will be a supercharged version with even more power.
> 
> To answer the question, no DOD doesn't cause un-even engine wear. The computer alternates periodically which cylinders are deactivated to maintain an efficient operating temperature.


From my understanding of the DOD system the computer locks the exhaust valves shut and then intake valves to 4 of 8 cylinders. As one compresses gas, it is offset by another expanding. If it were to change while in DOD mode, it would probably cause some problems because of the lack of equalization then. I don't know if every cylinder is equiped with the valve solenoids that make this possible either.

I'd love this to be retrofit to our cars, but I'm afraid that computer upgrades would then be out of the question.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

enjracing said:


> wish we did.


Obscessing again???  Just messin' with ya.

How'd that K&N install go, and did it improve your mileage?

Gerry


----------

